# Making Extra Money



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2008)

There have been quite a few threads about this, but I'm wondering what you guys do to make extra money while working in EMS.  Do any of the big national chains have flexible scheduling?


----------



## reaper (Jul 21, 2008)

Ot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 21, 2008)

Work two jobs............ EMS is my second due to wages....


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm not making money; yet. But by the time I start making money it will probally be construction as a side job.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 21, 2008)

i have a per diem gig with a detail company.

i also do side work in various construction related fields.


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2008)

I work fulltime doing 911 EMS... and pickup OT shifts whenever my boss is willing to let me.

I work per diem in Security and doing Special Event EMS as it fits my schedule... but they don't pay as well as my full-time job.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 21, 2008)

full time and tons of OT. i work at the hospital when i have the time in the ER.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 21, 2008)

*When I started I was F/T USAF. later F/T student (loans) plus Neb AirNatGuard.*

Oh, I know...a working spouse!(Had that too, still with her 34 years later).


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 21, 2008)

If you work for an agency check their policies. Some forbid working in two systems due to liability concerns.


----------



## reaper (Jul 21, 2008)

That's why I live in "Right to work" states. No one can tell you who you can and can't work for!


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 21, 2008)

its got nothing to do with liability. they dont want you working for their competition.


----------



## Jon (Jul 22, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> If you work for an agency check their policies. Some forbid working in two systems due to liability concerns.


Biggest concern is conflict of intrest... I can't work per-diem for the transport co. if I was working for another transport Co. in the area... or for the other special events medical folks.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 22, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> I'm not making money; yet. But by the time I start making money it will probally be construction as a side job.



You will have EMS as a side job.  You know construction in Rockland pays way better than EMS


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Right now, I'm making around $65,000/year. So, this is my full time and only job.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jul 22, 2008)

firecoins said:


> You will have EMS as a side job.  You know construction in Rockland pays way better than EMS



If you own the company, not as a laborer or working with a small company. Secondly, EMS WILL BE MY MAIN JOB, and construction as side work.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 22, 2008)

Chief bottle washer, and babysitter!! LOL!   psst... money?? what's that!


----------



## Robby1974 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here in Las Vegas we can work for conventions or special events of which we have a ton. It's great for extra cash but it can make for a hellish week. 48 hours for AMR and 20+ hours (or more) for event coordinator companies. But you gotta LOVE the extra check. Thats of course here in Las Vegas. Generally there is no conflict of interest because when you work special events your kinda like a specially trained security officer (no transport or liability).


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 24, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> its got nothing to do with liability. they dont want you working for their competition.



Yes it does. Because in areas where there isn't 'competition' but clearly defined response areas there is still an issue of working in multiple agencies. Which agency provides the training, which agency does your ongoing CME. If you are signed off on a skill with one, does that count in the other? If you screw up on a call and are sued, who is liable? The agency you were working under at the time of the call or the agency who taught you that bonehead way of doing things?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 24, 2008)

i think that when i move out to Denver in January that i would like to work at this one establishment. i don't know what i will be doing there but the guy said the place is call Chip and Dales. either way it sounds fun.B)


----------



## Robby1974 (Jul 24, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Yes it does. Because in areas where there isn't 'competition' but clearly defined response areas there is still an issue of working in multiple agencies. Which agency provides the training, which agency does your ongoing CME. If you are signed off on a skill with one, does that count in the other? If you screw up on a call and are sued, who is liable? The agency you were working under at the time of the call or the agency who taught you that bonehead way of doing things?



I agree with bossy on that one. I'm still a newbie/whacker  but there would have to be accountability/liability issues if you run calls with 2 different services. In Las Vegas there are specific contracts with the county as to which service (even though both are owned by AMR) will respond to a specific geographic location. Unless in the case of a mass casualty incident of course. 

My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Jul 24, 2008)

Our area here we have quite a few folks working for multiple agencies.
I have sat with administrators and heard them tell the people to Eran a living you may have to work multiple services.

All good points and interesting to see the way it is looked at in other areas.


----------



## reaper (Jul 24, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Yes it does. Because in areas where there isn't 'competition' but clearly defined response areas there is still an issue of working in multiple agencies. Which agency provides the training, which agency does your ongoing CME. If you are signed off on a skill with one, does that count in the other? If you screw up on a call and are sued, who is liable? The agency you were working under at the time of the call or the agency who taught you that bonehead way of doing things?




The agency that you are working for is liable. Training has nothing to do with it. If you screw up on a call and get sued, are they going to sue the school that you went to? Are they not liable for not teaching you correctly?

It all goes by state laws, can they keep you from working another job?


----------

